# yugo sks 59/66



## dennis (Jul 12, 2012)

Picked up on trade a yugo sks 59/66 with a tapco stock (a 20 round clip) appears to be in very good condition, Any thoughts on this weapon. Also picked up a older bear sportsman combo bow. Will have to have the bow restung live in peoria, Illinois. The bow shows 55lb 30draw 36string. Looking for a good bow shop around peoria illinois. any ideas. thanks


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Jul 14, 2012)

The SKS is a fun shooter. Not a nail driver by any means, but a nice shooter with cheap ammo. Ya gotta watch what you switch around on the gun, an number of add-ons are illegal.

I don't think there ever was a bad Bear bow. If you just need a restring, buy the parts online and find any big box sporting goods store with a archery section to put it on. If yer gonna mess with the cam settings, find a professional.


----------



## dennis (Jul 15, 2012)

The only mod I can see on the sks is it now has a tapco stock and a removable 20 tapco clip. The grenade launcher was removed from the barrel appears to be the only other mod to the rifle. The bow I figure on getting it restrung and learn on it.


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Jul 15, 2012)

Uhh, yeah, yer illegal. 

https://www.victorinc.com/SKS-FAQ.html#_Toc322267327


----------



## dennis (Jul 16, 2012)

The good news is the sks was done by a gunsmith in springfield. The way he explanied it he replaces enough parts for the rifle to be classified as US made. The only bad is here in illinois the only thing I can use it for is target shooting and coyotes.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 16, 2012)

You can't hardly take a fart anymore without being illegal in some way. Enjoy the toys!

My first bow was an 80's bear. Wish I would of kept it


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 17, 2012)

I love my Yugo. Now go to sportsmans guide and order lots of ammo. But yes as soon as u remove the stock magazine u are illegal.


----------

